# DOTM Winners For February



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners!!!!

Awesome pictures everyone...

Male:

SadieBlues's Simba










Female:

Elvisfink's Ms Tweak










Puppy:

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se's KENYA










Pet:

Mrs_APBT_America's Chicken Little


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Congrats to all the winners, great job


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Congrats everyone!

I want a chicken or two I think the dogs would eat them though lol


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

GO CHICKEN!! Congratulations to all the winners. I want to thank everyone that voted for Ms Tweak that was a really cool way to say goodbye to a great little girl. Thanks!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> GO CHICKEN!! Congratulations to all the winners. I want to thank everyone that voted for Ms Tweak that was a really cool way to say goodbye to a great little girl. Thanks!


She is a beautiful girl...

May she R.I.P......


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow that was a close race .. I am so happy to see my boy up there along with the other great dogs (and chickens) LOL ... Thanks to everyone who voted for my boy simba! He is totally blushing right now! Congrats to the other winner's as well!!!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

awwww im so excited! thanks everyone and congrats everyne else


----------



## rawlins98 (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

congrats everyone


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats everyone.


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey watch those three dogs so close to that chicken lol.... 

Great job all. Very beautiful group!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

congrats, i think ms. tweak is my new fav dog on here. 
along with kenya and zoe


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrats everyone, i can say i did vote for Ms Tweak, shes a beautiful girl that will be remembered (R.I.P.). Thanks for sharing everyone, with many more contests coming.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Roxy, you did a beautiful job! rep points coming your way for putting your time into it for us. thanks is not enough!!! 
awards are coming guys. congrats to the winners


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

redog said:


> Roxy, you did a beautiful job! rep points coming your way for putting your time into it for us. thanks is not enough!!!
> awards are coming guys. congrats to the winners


No need for thanks. I always have fun doing it!!


----------



## Gixxermike (Nov 21, 2008)

congrats very good looking dog.


----------



## Babyblues (Feb 24, 2009)

WOW! great looking dogs, congrats everyone!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

congrats to all the winners.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Congrats everyone!!! It was a tough month and a well earned victory!!!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Way to go All!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS everyone!!!!


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Congrats to all the winners.

What happened to Ms Tweak? She's such a beautiful girl.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> Congrats to all the winners.
> 
> What happened to Ms Tweak? She's such a beautiful girl.


Thank you for the nice comment on Ms Tweak. Sadly Tweaky passed away on January 26st just shy of her 11th birthday. She was diagnosed with Pericardial Effusion on Friday evening and passed Saturday afternoon. She is sorely missed.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Well deserved all of them, really like chicken little too! I wish I had a bird.


----------

